# IBS and colonoscopy



## JKK (Feb 10, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone with IBS has had a relapse after having a colonoscopy? If so, how long did it take for you to "recover"? Feeling like my bowel system has put a padlock on its entrance. No Admittance!!


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

JKK said:


> I am wondering if anyone with IBS has had a relapse after having a colonoscopy? If so, how long did it take for you to "recover"? Feeling like my bowel system has put a padlock on its entrance. No Admittance!!


i have had two procedures and i don't remember any particular problems after....you don't go for a day or two because you have been voided but then things go back to normal...as in normal ibs.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JKK when was your colonoscopy and what are your worst IBS symtpoms?> IBS D (diarrhea predominant) ? or C (constipation predominant)?


----------



## JKK (Feb 10, 2012)

Just this past Tuesday and I would say recently IBS-C although it has been IBS-D in the past.


----------



## JKK (Feb 10, 2012)

Worst sx's: bloating, cramping, pain then relief after a BM. And, actually I have had 4 episodes in the past 2 months of what seems like a complete rejection of the bowel to accept anything but small amounts of water. This goes on for about 2-3 days then I can re-introduce rice cereal, broth w/mushrooms and teas for the next week.


----------



## Tartan1971 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had attacks after my last colonoscopy , I do think that after the medication u take to empty the bowls irritates something . I have had 3 now and had worse attacks weeks afterwords. The only way I managed to cut down the regular attacks was cutting down the amount of food i ate and kept to a very boring diet


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

JKK It can take several days to actually have a BM since one is cleaned out completely. I assume you have gone by now???


----------



## water22 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have had 2 colonscopys without any bad effects after i have ibs d bad and i dd just fine. I hope things go well


----------

